# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  La poésie du sanglier ❤️

## phacélie

C'est plutôt rare qu'on honore cet animal décrié, ça m'a fait plaisir, j'espère qu'il en sera de même pour vous  :: 

Albane Gellé : La poésie du sanglier

----------

